# Old Bike Events, Swap Meets, and Shows on the West Coast in the next couple of months



## jerrywge (Jul 30, 2011)

Here are some Antique/Vintage/Old bike events out west that may be of interest, please spread the word.

August 6 & 7, Chehalis WA, Annual Pedals and Piston Antique/Vintage Motorcycle/Bicycle Show and Swap meet, held at Yardbirds, 2100 N National AV, Chehalis, WA, 98532.  This has grown to be a great meet located half-way between Seattle and Portland, with lots of cool stuff, lots of vendors, live music, beer garden, swap meet, and show,  I have a flyer available if you need more details.
Info: 360-736-7138. 

August 27th, Spanaway WA, 34th Annual LeMay Open House and 6th annual VBE Classic Bicycle Concours,  same place as always, A really BIG EVENT!!! Thousands of cars, thousands of people, bicycles, motorcycles, tear drop trailers, weird stuff, huge, Google Harold LeMay, the Guinness book of records for the largest private car collection in the world, this annual open house happens only one day each year, simply amazing!! This years Bicycle Show categories are for Columbia/Westfield, Moto-Balloon bicycles, and pre-balloon antique and classic bicycles. More info at the cabe.com, and on the Classic Bicycle Concours website (Google classic bicycle concours news) or I have a flyer if you want one.

Sept 17th, Portland OR/Vancouver WA, 13th Annual Allan Shurman Iron Ranch Bicycle Swap and Whizzer Meet, 23100 NE 10th Ave. Ridgefield, WA, 98642, same place as always, usually over 35 vendors, you know how good this event is!!  Web link available if needed.

Oct 7, 8, & 9th, Sacramento CA Delta, 7th Annual Delta Whizz IN and Swap Meet, held at the Brannan Island Resort and Marina KOA, 922 West Brannan Island Road, Isleton, CA, 95641, phone (916) 777-5588, southwest of Sacramento off I-5, usually over 75 riders, here is what the organizers sent me:  It's that Time Again!  Our annual ride is coming up Oct. 7,8,9, If you didn't make the last ride, we moved from the state park to a KOA.  The good news, lots of room, full RV hook ups, cabins with full kitchens, standard cabins that sleep 4, or tent camping sites.  This new place has been a hit with the riders.  The bad news, everyone has to pay their own way.  Guys start rolling in Friday through Saturday morning.  Whizzer Ride starts 9:30am Saturday morning, the swap meet is Sunday morning.  The ride is 90 miles of winding, straight, flat, levies, draw bridge's, 24/7 free ferry crossings. There will be stops along the way for food, drinks, and R&R, and we provide chase trucks with trailers for those break downs we all dread.  For you new comers: this is a classic "motorbike ride".  Whizzers, Simplexs, Cushmans, Salsburys, Marmans, Super Twins, Mustangs, and anything vintage, but no Chinese 2 stroke junk please.  For those that prefer a Hotel:  Rogelio’s 916-777-5878, Delta Daze Inn 916-777-7777, or Rio Sands 707-374-6374.
Info: Ted 415-892-4949, or cell 415- 250-7279, and John 707-253-8889 or Cell 707-480-1995.

I'm not affiliated with any of the above events, and know nothing more than what you read above, just spreading the word, and plan on attending.

Jerry G
jerrywge@msn.com


----------

